# EPS Vorschau im Explorer



## Hummer (7. März 2005)

Hallo,

Ich suche eine Möglichkeit eps Dateien im Windows Explorer zu sehen, also so wie bei jpg oder gif die integrierte Windows Vorschau der Thumbnails.
Die Creative Suite samt Illustrator ist installiert, bei *.ai Formaten hab ich eine Vorschau, aber nicht bei eps.
Den Umweg das immer über XnView anzuschauen ist mir auf die dauer zu umständlich.
Gibt es da nicht irgendein Plug-In?

Ich hoffe Ihr könnte mir helfen und meine Arbeit um einiges erleichtern


----------



## kurtparis (7. März 2005)

Meines wissens ist EPS ein reines Print-Format. Würde mich wundern wenn man sich eine EPS-Datei in IE anschauen könnte.


----------



## Sven Mintel (7. März 2005)

Mit ShellPicture kannst du sie dir im Datei-Kontextmenu anzeigen lassen


----------



## Hummer (7. März 2005)

Das komische ist, in XnView (kostenloser Bildbetrachter) kann man sich die Dinger ja anschauen.
Vielleicht wäre der Thread im Vektor Forum auch besser aufgehoben?


----------

